# Bathing female in season?



## Summertime15 (May 15, 2015)

Do you bathe your female when she is in season? Full bath or just undercarriage? My 11-month-old has been in season about 14 days -- she is fairly heavy coated and, even though I have trimmed her and wiped her rear feathering and tail with a damp washcloth, she is kind of smelly. She does not wear bloomers, and I just change towels in her xpen twice a day. Just want to avoid any risk of infection, does bathing help or hurt in that regard? Trying to wait until closer to age 2 before spaying.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

So long as she isn't standing in water deeper than her hooha it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay to bathe I always did just as swamp collie said not standing in water. You can also use fragrance free diaper wipes to keep her cleaner the smell well that is meant to attract boys so unfortunately it goes along with the heat some females are more fragrant then others so with those gals I would just wash the back end tail feathers too once a week to help reduce it.


----------

